# Maignan: leggero fastidio al tendine. Nulla di grave.



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

Le Parisien: Maignan oggi ha accusato un leggero fastidio al tendine di Achille e Non si è allenato. Nulla di grave.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le Parisien: Maignan oggi ha accusato un leggero fastidio al tendine di Achille e Non si è allenato. Nulla di grave.


.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le Parisien: Maignan oggi ha accusato un leggero fastidio al tendine di Achille e Non si è allenato. Nulla di grave.


Non fare scherzi


----------



## Swaitak (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le Parisien: Maignan oggi ha accusato un leggero fastidio al tendine di Achille e Non si è allenato. Nulla di grave.


Sarà una luuuunga pausa a Milanello


----------



## Mika (22 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sarà una luuuunga pausa a Milanello


Odio le pause nazionali


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le Parisien: Maignan oggi ha accusato un leggero fastidio al tendine di Achille e Non si è allenato. Nulla di grave.



Per i nostri nulla di grave significa un mese fuori.


----------



## Kayl (22 Marzo 2022)

che stia fermo e tranquillo, che fare le partitelle inutili in nazionale serve a niente.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le Parisien: Maignan oggi ha accusato un leggero fastidio al tendine di Achille e Non si è allenato. Nulla di grave.


nulla di grave..ci vediamo al raduno di luglio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Siano dannate le nazionali, prima, ora e sempre.


----------



## Rickrossonero (22 Marzo 2022)

Ahia


----------



## Gamma (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le Parisien: Maignan oggi ha accusato un leggero fastidio al tendine di Achille e Non si è allenato. Nulla di grave.



Riportiamolo a Milanello come la Juve che non ha fatto partire Vlahovic per "precauzione".


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le Parisien: Maignan oggi ha accusato un leggero fastidio al tendine di Achille e Non si è allenato. Nulla di grave.


non facciamo scherzi eh.


----------



## Kayl (22 Marzo 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non facciamo scherzi eh.


sono più tranquillo perché, visto il precedente, la nazionale francese direi che ha preparatori e medici più preparati dei nostri, se per loro non è nulla di grave son paradossalmente più tranquillo. Questo perché il tendine d'achille non va MAI sollecitato se ti dà fastidio, riposo e basta. Di solito può sorgere un fastidio dopo un forte impatto e allora devi far riassorbire la botta a riposo e passa presto senza alcun intervento né altro. Sforzarci sopra è la cosa peggiore che invece ti rovina (Ibra lo ha fatto quest'anno in allenamento e infatti si è rotto e s'è dovuto operare).


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2022)

tranquilli ci pensa il tata.


----------

